
Language Support for Memory Persistency [pdf] - matt_d
http://web.eecs.umich.edu/~vgogte/kolli-top-picks-19.pdf
======
zzzcpan
I can't help but feel like language-level support for memory persistency is
just a database engine with all the same complexity, problems and plenty of
research already. And given that persistent memory is not reliable, shouldn't
hardware manufacturers merely provide an API for raw access to each rewritable
block and let applications deal with consistency models, concurrency, wear
leveling, etc. Just like with disks, but a faster ISA-level API.

~~~
ajross
> persistent memory is not reliable

What does "reliable" mean? It saves data across a power cycle.

It wears out eventually, but so does flash. And mechanical drives eventually
fail. And CPUs and DRAM don't last forever either.

This sounds like a specious point absent numbers. In fact existing memory
persistence designs are plenty good for storing important data given
reasonable backup strategies, and without reasonable backup strategies
_nothing_ is.

~~~
zzzcpan
It's not reliable enough to be treated as memory, i.e. fast unlimited
endurance temporary storage, but reliable enough to be treated as persistent
storage.

